# What Does your Model Workstation look like?



## SoleSky

Well, as a beginner all I have to work with is my desk, sadly. I'm interested in what your work station looks like. I need a serious makeover to my station though, I'd like to see yours to get an idea.  So this is what I have so far.


----------



## Model Man

It used to look like this.









It's now evolved into this:


----------



## Magesblood

Mine


----------



## Auroranut

What does my workbench look like? It looks like a bomb struck it!! 
I'll post a pic as soon as I can get near it.

Chris.


----------



## John P

.....


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

That's the how I feel sometimes!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

That's how I feel sometimes!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

Agg! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## superduty455

My room is a huge mess right now. 4 on-going projects. Anyway here's a quick little look at my man-cave:



























These pictures were from October of '08. I think, just like any other modeler, you try to stop and re-organize. It gives you a fresh approach to building again.

Chris


----------



## TAY666

Which one?
I get shuffled around the house all the time.

Currently here









But check the bottom of this page for some of my other 'workbench' locations.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/where.htm


----------



## SoleSky

Holy cow! Thanks for posting guys. I am moving soon so when I do I'm going to install a ventilation system like my grandfather did. Also I hope to get more paints, spray paints, brushes, tools ect. All of your work stations are very very nice, but I guess we all evolved from some point. Superduty, your ventilation is very nice, how'd you do it?


----------



## superduty455

SoleSky said:


> Holy cow! Thanks for posting guys. I am moving soon so when I do I'm going to install a ventilation system like my grandfather did. Also I hope to get more paints, spray paints, brushes, tools ect. All of your work stations are very very nice, but I guess we all evolved from some point. Superduty, your ventilation is very nice, how'd you do it?


Thanks. The dryer vent hole was left after I re-stationed our new dryer so I was able to vent my spray booth through that hole. I used some elbows and a dryer vent hose to run over the floor joists and out the side of the house. I then installed a dryer vent with flaps on the outside of the house. It works very well. The best money I have ever spent on a modeling tool. 
Chris


----------



## Night-Owl

This is what my work space look like after a project when I've cleaned and organized it. That doesn't last long once the next kit or sculpting project starts. :lol:


----------



## razorwyre1

just moved in to the new studio


----------



## SoleSky

razorwyre1 said:


> just moved in to the new studio


lucky lucky you


----------



## razorwyre1

well yes and no.. the move was forced when my landlord defaulted on his property taxes. 2 weeks before my move i found out that he hadnt paid the water bill for a year and a half either.... found out the hard way. 

so it was a couple grand in expense and then a month's worth of very slowed output that was forced on me. great in the long run, but id have prefered a choice in the matter.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here's mine from awhile back. It's a lot messier right now.


----------



## SoleSky

razorwyre1 said:


> well yes and no.. the move was forced when my landlord defaulted on his property taxes. 2 weeks before my move i found out that he hadnt paid the water bill for a year and a half either.... found out the hard way.
> 
> so it was a couple grand in expense and then a month's worth of very slowed output that was forced on me. great in the long run, but id have prefered a choice in the matter.


I understand, either way nice job


----------



## razorwyre1

SoleSky said:


> I understand, either way nice job


oh yeah, im very lucky, and i know it.


----------



## bert model maker

sorry double post


----------



## SoleSky

Very nice!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

A slightly outdated picture, but it's still pretty true.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/bench3.jpg

And directly behind the bench is my stash, also in need of an updated picture. It's grown... uh, quite considerably. 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/stash5.jpg


----------



## Jim Longan

The Kitchen Table!


----------



## Steve244

Like grandpa's dungeon?










only more neglected.


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Steve, nice workstation. I like your spray booth ventilation, great idea.
Bert


----------



## robiwon

Bert, your case looks absolutely amazing!!!! How much you charge to build me one???:wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle

This is a year or two old. The models have changed (well, some of them) but the work area is more or less the same.


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks Robiwon when i made it back in 97 i should have made 2 and saved one for you, But i didn't know you back then.


----------



## robiwon

Now you need to start getting some models on there! I may have to try something like that. My two foot X-Wing would look nice on there. You did a great job Bert.:thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSky

The swivel chair looks like fun!


----------



## JeffG

Seeing as how I live in a two bedroom ranch style apartment, there's not a whole lot of room for a modeler, but I do what I can. I'm more into models than clothes, so it was an easy choice to sacrifice one of my closets!


----------



## Magesblood

Steve244 said:


> Like grandpa's dungeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only more neglected.


Former Speaker Gingrich, it's an honor.


----------



## bert model maker

sorry double post


----------



## bert model maker

glad i found someone to build it for me


----------



## robiwon

Starten to look good Bert! Keep fillin up them shelves!


----------



## Steve244

Magesblood said:


> Former Speaker Gingrich, it's an honor.


I'm one of his many illegitimate spawn from when he represented this part of GA.


----------



## jackshield

this was my room,

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn35/jackshield/Dork Den/?start=0

but kids moving in and out, i jockeyed to another room, before someone could take it

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn35/jackshield/Dork Den II/

i did not know i had posted new photos, will do tonight,

all my wip's here as well


----------



## bert model maker

I am tryin my best


----------



## modelgeek

Here is my model room,,I have 3 places I can work and a spray booth.with an attached bathroom all I need is a fridge and a stove and I'm good to go!!! Jeff


----------



## Carson Dyle

I just experienced a piercing pang of workstation envy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelgeek

LOL! Carson all kidding aside I am very lucky to have all this room..I just wish I could find a couple local modelers that need a space to work.. We could all meet here maybe it would help me to get out of my slump right now. I have a few projects to work on, a repair on my daughter's Crow needs his arm's reattached.Got a Toybiz Sliver Surfer I want to build, very easy but lots of seams to get it ready to spray with Alclad chrome.Then I think I will start my Moebious Seaview..Jeff


----------



## SoleSky

Where is new Columbia PA?


----------



## modelgeek

About 12 miles North of Lewisburg,Pa Home of Bucknell University and Just about 18 miles south of Williamsport,Pa Home of Little Leauge Baseball..


----------



## SoleSky

Oh, you're a whiles away


----------

